# 2 Rotschwänze und 4 Eier



## zaphod (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

es geht hier aber um Vögel...  
Also: in unserem Schuppen hab ich vor einigen Tagen ein Nest entdeckt, davor seh ich öfters 2 kleine Vögel (ich nehme an, Rotschwänze), manchmal seh ich sie auch reinfliegen. Am Boden lag einiges an Nestbau-Material, also bin ich auf ne Leiter und hab nachgeschaut, es lagen 4 Eier drin. 
Nun kenn ich mit Vögeln nicht aus, aber ist denn jetzt noch Brutzeit? Und vor allem, ich seh da auch niemanden brüten, wenn ich vorbeilaufe. 
Ich nehme an, aus den Eiern wird niemand mehr schlüpfen - oder doch?
Da ich schon öfters hier von "Aufzuchtstationen" gelesen habe, dachte ich, vielleicht weiß das ja jemand.


----------



## Silke (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 Rotschwänze und 4 Eier*

Hallo,


wahrscheinlich brüten sie zum zweiten Mal...


----------



## zaphod (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 Rotschwänze und 4 Eier*



			
				natur-lexikon.com schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn das Gelege komplett ist und 5-8 Eier umfasst, brütet das Weibchen.



hmmm, versteh ich nicht so ganz. Soll das heissen, dass die 4 Eier jetzt erstmal so rumliegen, bis sich Weibchen entschließt, nochmal ein paar zu legen?  
Müssen die denn nicht (durch permanetes Brüten, was ja scheinbar nicht passiert) warmgehalten werden? 

Naja, vielleicht mal abwarten, was sich da noch tut.


----------



## Conny (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: 2 Rotschwänze und 4 Eier*

Hallo Klaas,
viele Vögel brüten mehrmals in einer Saison, der __ Gartenrotschwanz zweimal. Bleib  einfach weg! Scheue Vögel verlassen das Nest, wenn diese Zweibeiner in die Nähe kommen.


----------

